# Orlando Pre-Draft Camp 2007



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

http://community.foxsports.com/blogs/goodmanonfox/2007/05/20/Orlando_PreDraft_Camp_Unofficial_List



> Orlando Pre-Draft Camp: Unofficial List
> 
> The NBA’s goal in pushing back the date of the Orlando Pre-Draft camp was to try and get more of the fringe first-round guys to participate.
> 
> ...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Should be a very interesting camp.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RebelSun said:


> Should be a very interesting camp.


Not as interesting as it should be.

Too many agents are scared to let their players play so this camp is becoming a glorified Portsmouth


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If the NBA truly wanted to change the culture of this camp, they would make participation mandatory for underclassman to enter the NBA draft and then allow the players THEY select to do only physicals.

For Seniors, they would have enough information from 4 seasons of college play to make informed decisions. If the underclassman wants to claim an injury, then go back to school and we will see you next year.

Same goes for foreign players, if you want to skip the camp then wait until you are automatically elgible at 22 to enter the draft.

Easy and simple fix.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm disappointed in Al Thornton not attending. He decided a while ago to opt out of camps this summer to finish up his degree at Florida State. I guess you can't criticize a guy for wanting to finish his degree, but I definitely could see it hurting him in the draft. Not to mention, I have no idea how a 5th year senior needs to take classes in the summer to finish up a degree in social sciences, but that's another story.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> If the NBA truly wanted to change the culture of this camp, they would make participation mandatory for underclassman to enter the NBA draft and then allow the players THEY select to do only physicals.
> 
> For Seniors, they would have enough information from 4 seasons of college play to make informed decisions. If the underclassman wants to claim an injury, then go back to school and we will see you next year.
> 
> ...


It isn't reasonable to expect foreign players to leave their teams during the season to attend an NBA pre-draft camp


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am happy that Crittenton, Sean Williams and Marcellus Kemp are playing. IMO, Kemp is being highly devalued. There was a time when people thought he was a better player than Brandon Roy (in HS mostly). Crittenton could kill his stock with a poor showing however. I think Kemp will be one of the more impressive players in the camp.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

You cant mandate guys to go to camps or even workout, if teams have a problem with these guys just dont pick them, and we know that isnt going to happen. I wouldnt mind at least seeing some sort of NFL type combine, it would sort of level the playing field for all the teams.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I cant believe Mustafa Shakur isnt going to play...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> I am happy that Crittenton, Sean Williams and Marcellus Kemp are playing. IMO, Kemp is being highly devalued. There was a time when people thought he was a better player than Brandon Roy (in HS mostly). Crittenton could kill his stock with a poor showing however. I think Kemp will be one of the more impressive players in the camp.


I agree with this about Crittendon, to me he's a lock 1st rder of he flashes the athleticsm in work-outs. No real bonus in playing the predraft camp, he won't make him self a lead pipe lock of a lottery pick no matter how well he plays. He should skip it. 

He can rise in workouts going against the Acie Laws, the Fernandez's of the world.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> I cant believe Mustafa Shakur isnt going to play...


Same with Tucker


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> If the NBA truly wanted to change the culture of this camp, they would make participation mandatory for underclassman to enter the NBA draft and then allow the players THEY select to do only physicals.
> 
> For Seniors, they would have enough information from 4 seasons of college play to make informed decisions. If the underclassman wants to claim an injury, then go back to school and we will see you next year.
> 
> ...


I can just imagine the legal troubles this would bring up. Not a good idea.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The only guy I am truely interested in knowing is Yi. So many question marks around him.

curious to see for Durant, Oden, Green, Hibb, Noah and Brewer, but that's not comparable to Yi.

I was hoping to see some numbers on that guy.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Tauren Green could really boost his stock in this camp or totally screw it up and end up undrafted. same goes for Daequan Cook.

Would they return to school if they have a bad pre-draft camp or follow foolishly with their peers?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I find it doubtful Taurean Green will be able to do much more than Dee Brown did. This guy really isn't a point guard. He's an average game manager (speaking completely pro wise).


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What legal problems? It is a requirement to enter the draft, just like filing the paper work, passing the bar, getting your real estate license. The NBA can practically do whatever as long as they get the NBAPA consent and I doubt the union puts much of a fight over this except on behalf of their agents.

Much like the age limit, the NBA is not a right and is not the only professional league here or abroad.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

The camp is underway

Glen Davis and Sean Williams both pulled out of it

Day 1 report from nbadraft.net - Includes which teams the players are divided into
http://nbadraft.net/2007predraftcamp002.asp


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DraftExpress' first day report
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2087


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I cant believe Williams dropped out. His stock ws rising, but when nobody has seen you play in half a year you need to get out there and show them what you have.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> I cant believe Williams dropped out. His stock ws rising, but when nobody has seen you play in half a year you need to get out there and show them what you have.


On the other hand, does this mean some team is whispering the rights things to him and he is pulling out to not increase his stock?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> On the other hand, does this mean some team is whispering the rights things to him and he is pulling out to not increase his stock?


It could be, but Marcus Williams and Gabe Pruitt are out as well. If those three guys have a team in their ear I hope it is a promise and not just talk.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ugh, the camp has turned from an evaluator of talent to something all messed up by draft politics.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> The NBA can practically do whatever as long as they get the NBAPA consent and I doubt the union puts much of a fight over this except on behalf of their agents.


Not sure if they need the PA support in this as these players are not yet NBA and therefore not in the Players Association.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=ap-nbapredraftcamp&prov=ap&type=lgns

From what I just read on yahoo sports guys might start lining up to let Aaron Gray guard them.I guess Coleman Collins lit him up today for 22.I hadn't thought about it before,but Collins could become an intriguing prospect.He was extremely impressive at times at Va Tech,but there were a lot of extenuating circumstances that led to his disappointing senior season.(For those who don't know Collins father died of lung cancer)

Of course some of it really find it laughable when we hear people rate Gray as a legitimate big time pro prospect and he doesn't seem to be doing anything to help his case in Orlando.Any one who posts a mock that suggests he might be anything more than a late first round reach should be banned immediately.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Another article from Yahoo
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-nbapredraftcamp-night&prov=ap&type=lgns

Basic theme is that the play was sloppy


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbadraft.net' Day 2 coverage

http://nbadraft.net/2007predraftcamp003.asp


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Draft Express Day 2 coverage

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2089


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

My favorite quote from Day 2:



> Chinese wing player Sun Yue looked a little overwhelmed the first night of drills but appears to have shaken the nerves and looked solid in the team scrimmage. He was very active causing a number of steals and scored a few times around the basket. He still needs to work on his body language as he almost seems ashamed after he makes a great play: On one occasion dropping his head after a (practice) dunk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A good sign that there is depth in the draft is when you can get a good player at 45 who may have slipped. I seriously wonder if it's just a lotto draft and then the rest throwaways. Sure some guys can play but the lack of good points is alarming. I mean no guys who are even good enough to beat out a guy like Jacque Vaughn is pretty pathetic.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

bruindre said:


> My favorite quote from Day 2:


chad fird called sun yue the biggest surprise there so far in his insider


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DX's Day 3 article
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2091


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Another article from Yahoo
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-campreport053107&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> Here are the studs and duds from Thursday's scrimmage.
> 
> RISING
> 
> ...


Time to update some banana rankings


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> The only guy I am truely interested in knowing is Yi. So many question marks around him.
> 
> curious to see for Durant, Oden, Green, Hibb, Noah and Brewer, but that's not comparable to Yi.
> 
> I was hoping to see some numbers on that guy.


Yi's agent isn't allowing any physicals, measurements, and workouts to try to force Yi to either Chicago or Golden St.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

That's bull****, he has to get measured and do the workouts. I'm intrigued by Yi, but I pretty much could ballpark all of his measurements and workouts. Those won't affect him much, and the best thing his agent can do right now is keep him away from working out against ANYBODY. You don't mess with draft stock like this, even if he is legit, you can't chance a bad workout.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Isolating Yi from anything that could hurt his draft stock is the best move his agent can make. Yi's chances at dropping in the lottery are much higher than him rising. Yi will workout for teams that are extremely interested in him and team he would be comfortable playing for.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

So, word leaked out that Horford measured out at 6'10 in shoes with a 7'3 wingspan. If true, he's a damn near lock to Memphis at #4.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Some catching up

DX's Day 4 article
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2092


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

DX's final wrap up
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2094

They named Jared Dudley their MVP

First team: Dudley, Aaron Grey, Demetris Nichols, Taurean Green and Zabian Dowdell

Second team: Jared Jordan, Ramon Sessions, Jermareo Davidson, Antanas Kavaliauskas and Ali Traore


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbadraft.net Day 3 & 4
http://nbadraft.net/2007predraftcamp004.asp


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

nbadraft.net evaluation of 62 players

http://nbadraft.net/2007predraftcamp005.asp


----------

